# NDSthemes Sucks



## Samutz (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm fucking sick of having to wait hours for NDSthemes to approve my themes when all I've done is made a small change to the color. So I've decided to stop relying on them and go back to using my own site to host them. I'd upload to GBAtemp's download center too, but it seems to still be borked.


Here's all my current themes with new download links, plus two new CycloDS Evo themes.


*Biodraft for M3 Perfect* - Download






*Biodraft for R4/M3 Simply* - Download















*It's A Wonderful World for R4/M3 Simply* - Download















*Penny Arcade for CycloDS Evo* - Download








*Penny Arcade for R4/M3 DS Simply* - Download















*World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade for CylcoDS Evo* - Download








*World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade for R4/M3 Simply* - Download


----------



## phoood (Mar 17, 2008)

whar is urza?


----------



## Urza (Mar 17, 2008)

Biodraft for M3 Perfect
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2014

Biodraft for R4/M3 Simply
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2015

It's A Wonderful World for R4/M3 Simply
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2016

Penny Arcade for CycloDS Evo
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2017

Penny Arcade for R4/M3 DS Simply
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2018

World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade for CylcoDS Evo
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2019

World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade for R4/M3 Simply
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2020

Should make up for me hogging your blog eh?


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Samutz,
When i had an R4 Biodraft was my favourite theme, but now i have a cyclo and there's no biodraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Could you please port it??


----------



## RyukeDragon (Apr 7, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> I'm fucking sick of having to wait hours for NDSthemes to approve my themes when all I've done is made a small change to the color.


Open your site up to other people hosting their themes and see how well you do


----------



## Samutz (Apr 7, 2008)

I was working a theme hosting site a while back. But when I found out about NDSthemes, I scrapped it.

Too many other sites now that do the same thing to bother doing it.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 7, 2008)

Plus they don't allow girly ones that look like their's nudity in them, even though there isn't...


----------



## darthdarovit (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sorry the last time you where on the internet 24-hours you let me know. People got lives man, a little patience wouldn't hurt. Boo-hoo you had to wait a few hours, grow up, not everything happens immediately.


----------



## Samutz (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.ndsthemes.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=2452

This made me laugh quite a bit. I'm amused that so many people give a shit about what one person thinks.
I didn't go on to the NDSthemes forum to flame anyone or the site. I just quitely took down my themes and left.
Hell, I didn't even post this blog to bitch NDSthemes out. This topic was mainly about me moving my downloads for my themes so people on GBAtemp could find them (and to show off my newest themes).

But I wrote one whole sentence, one meager complaint, and they all freaked out. The douchebag above (darthdarovit) even took the time to register on GBAtemp just to flame me.

You'd think the administrator of such a _great and popular_ site wouldn't let the opinion of one person bother him. Not everyone is going to like you and your site. Get used to it if you expect your site to grow.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Apr 13, 2008)

I lol'd.

P.S. BAAAWWWWWWWWWW


----------

